# Low Cortisol and Adrenal Fatigue



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

I just got a call from my holistic doctor and she told me that my morning cortisol is severely low and I have adrenal fatigue. She said this could be causing the anxiety and other symptoms. My question is, is the a connection between this and Dp/dr? I'm desperate here and willing to try anything to get my life back ????????‍♀


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Studies are poor and results are varied. Some say high cortisol causes dp others say low. It makes sense to me that it is related to high cortisol. However if you get adrenal fatigue the previous high cortisol could cause functional brain changes.. and then your adrenals burn out and you are left with low cortisol and the brain changes.. so who knows? Follow the advice and see what happens. If it makes it worse do the opposite. But give it a good go ie 2-3 months before you decide would be my advice


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

Thank You. I will give the supplements a try and pray that it doesn't make this hell worse.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Out of interest what are the supplements? Am thinking of trying vit c and magnesium again


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

She gave me something called Adapten All for the adrenal fatigue. She also tested my neurotransmitters which we are waiting on results. I know people don't really believe in that test but I am desperate and willing to try anything. For panic she gave me something called Aconitum and for Dp/dr she gave me something called Canchalagua that I haven't tried because the names freak me out


----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

HopingCat36 said:


> She gave me something called Adapten All for the adrenal fatigue. She also tested my neurotransmitters which we are waiting on results. I know people don't really believe in that test but I am desperate and willing to try anything. For panic she gave me something called Aconitum and for Dp/dr she gave me something called Canchalagua that I haven't tried because the names freak me out


I would look into ashwagandha, specifically KSM66 brand. Its supposed to help really well with adrenal fatigue. Theyve done a bunch of studies on it.

also, find a real doctor. Holistic doctors are generally snake oil salesmen that have no real interest in actual science or how the brain works.


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

I have a real doctor and he's a useless ass that send me home with Xanax and called me depressed. When I never been diagnosed with any disorder. Also didn't even do lab work even though I told him I was getting these weird soul leaving my body fake dream feel attacks. I guess that doesn't sound like a big deal to him. I also have a psychiatrist and phycologist. The psychiatrist told me this is a phenomenon from anxiety and dissociative episodes and got pissed at me because I didn't keep shoving Xanax down my throat. The phycologist took my money, didn't show me any techniques and dumped me saying that I should find someone that specializes in anxiety. So here I am.... desperate and trying to find anything possible to make this Hell go away


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

Hi give it a try it may make you feel tons better 
I do belive in adrenal fatigue prolonged stress can cause it 
Try anything to get rid of it 
Im currently looking into the natural root myself, i hate meds and ive heard it makes dp and dr worse .
Good luck and let us know how you get on with it .
☺


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

I had adrenal fatigue a year ago and it was a complete nightmare. You really need to replenish your body by getting a lot of good, natural food inside of you with lots of nutrients. I'd recommend eating as many veggies as you can, drinking teas, fermented foods, etc.


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

Thank You. Let me know if you want me to share any of the info she tells me. No one deserves this hell. And I will look into all the fruits and veggies


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

Broken said:


> Out of interest what are the supplements? Am thinking of trying vit c and magnesium again


She gave me something called Adapten All for the adrenal fatigue. She also tested my neurotransmitters which we are waiting on results. I know people don't really believe in that test but I am desperate and willing to try anything. For panic she gave me something called Aconitum and for Dp/dr she gave me something called Canchalagua that I haven't tried because the names freak me out


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

freezeup said:


> I would look into ashwagandha, specifically KSM66 brand. Its supposed to help really well with adrenal fatigue. Theyve done a bunch of studies on it.
> 
> also, find a real doctor. Holistic doctors are generally snake oil salesmen that have no real interest in actual science or how the brain works.


I have a real doctor and he's a useless ass that send me home with Xanax and called me depressed. When I never been diagnosed with any disorder. Also didn't even do lab work even though I told him I was getting these weird soul leaving my body fake dream feel attacks. I guess that doesn't sound like a big deal to him. I also have a psychiatrist and phycologist. The psychiatrist told me this is a phenomenon from anxiety and dissociative episodes and got pissed at me because I didn't keep shoving Xanax down my throat. The phycologist took my money, didn't show me any techniques and dumped me saying that I should find someone that specializes in anxiety. So here I am.... desperate and trying to find anything possible to make this Hell go away


----------

